# Albino Green Tree Python



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a good friend <<TW>> that is one of only two breeders to own/have an albino
green tree python.
This is an incredible animal in appearance, personality, and temperament!
Hands down the most indescribable animal I have had the privilege to see and handle 1st hand!
These pics do this male no real justice but they will have to do!




























Hope you all enjoy!

Greg


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks very nice man...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

WOW









WHAT AN AMAZING REPTILE


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome ,...... jealouis


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Any plans on getting the chondro into a breeding plan with another possible or confirmed? Would be interesting to see what happens...if the chondro isn't infertile.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Jeff you know it as I said two people now have related albinos.
And they are both very involved in working toward production of more!
I can not wait too see what the 1st biak or high blue albino chondro looks like!!!!!!!

Greg


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i think i have seen one on a sellers site, $16,000 price tag. maybe you know more about that greg, i could be wrong though, i cant find the site anymore. was excellent site to







, i have been dying to get one but started with easier to keep specie as my own personal pets.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

this isnt the exact site but its a great one, these are awesome, congratz!

albinochondro.com - maybe this is your friends site?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow i cant wait to see what the babies will look like


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

massive aggression usa said:


> this isnt the exact site but its a great one, these are awesome, congratz!
> 
> albinochondro.com - maybe this is your friends site?


Yup Damon hatched the 1st albino <<Floyd>>!
I have not met Damon but have had some email type converstaions with him!
Trooper Walsh has hatched the second albino chondro <<Midas>>!
TW was the 1st personal collector to hatch chondros in the USA.
As for priicng 50% hets can be had for about the 16k mark.

Greg


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! That is one beautiful chondro.


----------



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Didn't know these guys existed.
At first, I thought that green tree pythons are yellow when they're younger.
But this is a beauty.
How long is this guy?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Gorgeous snake!!! I'll trade my first born for it!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow only 2 in the world what a beauty


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking man beautiful


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Very awesome!! always wanted one!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i hate to be a dick in the mud but wares the proof of only 2 in the world?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i think he might have ment only two in captivity? who the hell knows whats in the wild usally the albinos get picked off as babys tho


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

those are.......INSANE


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> i hate to be a dick in the mud but wares the proof of only 2 in the world?


Cueball,
No worries man!
I say this because; there is a ton of natives in indo collecting WC Morelia Viridis for the world wide market.
That said they know that the more rare the animal the more it is worth.
Being a bright yellow snake into adult hood has to put them at risk of being picked off by a predator.
Several studies have also been done showing that these critters have a rather large range.
With many overlaps from potentially unrelated green tree pythons.
Then let's take into the consideration the survival rate of a clutch of 7 gram to 14 gram babies to sexual maturity.

I am not saying they do not exist just it is unlikely!
The better statement would have been <know to exist in the world>

One last quick update as well Damon S. hatched out several more of these critters this season so
they are still far from affordable to the normal person but we are heading in the right direction.

Greg


----------

